# hai voluto la bicicletta ora pedala



## sà85

Buongiorno a tutti,
avrei bisogno di tradurre l'espressione italiana "hai voluto la bicicletta ora pedala" in francese. La traduzione parola per parola non mi convince per niente ma non riesco a trovare un'espressione equivalente. Proposte?
Grazie a tutti!
Sara


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Salve,

io inizierei con lo spiegare cosa significa quel detto, visto che non è per nulla evidente per un non italiano.


----------



## sà85

Hai ragione scusa. Quindi direi che è una risposta che si da a qualcuno che ha voluto una cosa (materiale o immateriale) a tutti i costi e che una volta ottenuta la critica apertamente o se ne lamenta. Per esempio un bambino che vuole assolutamente che i genitori gli comprino dei pattini e poi si lamenta che non riesce a stare in equilibrio.
Dici che sono stata chiara paul?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Sà85,
Direi "c'est toi qui l'as voulu, (alors) maintenant, débrouille-toi". Anche tradotta letteralmente, l'espressione originale si capisce benissimo ma non si usa tale quale in francese.


----------



## sà85

Merci beaucoup matoupaschat!!! Davvero un peccato che non esista un'espressione equivalente (intendo proprio sullo stesso stile!!) 
=) buona giornata!!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Intendiamoci, credo che esistano espressioni simili, anzi ne sono sicuro, ma bisogna valutarne l'uso caso per caso. Indica il *contesto esatto*, vedremo poi...


----------



## lala02

Ciao a tutti, sono parzialmente d'accordo con matoupaschat perché secondo me la fine della traduzione non conviene. A parere mio, la traduzione sarebbe "c'est toi qui l'as voulu alors maintenant tu assumes!!". È vero che è un peccato che il francese non conservi questa immagine.


----------



## DearPrudence

Preferisco la versione di lala02 (bienvenue ! ) "*C'est toi qui l'as voulu alors maintenant tu assumes !*".
Personalmente, non capisco / conosco "*tire ton plan*".
Devere essistere un'espressione migliore secondo il contesto ma per il momento, non vedo niente.


----------



## matoupaschat

Oops, scusate, mi era scappata un'espressione locale tipicamente belga (tirer son plan). 


> "*C'est toi qui l'as voulu alors maintenant tu assumes !" *


Comunque, personalmente non la uso, perché non mi piace la parola "assumer", senza motivo valido, lo concedo...


Edit: Mi torna proprio adesso che si dice anche, più sinteticamente, *"Tu l'as voulu, tu l'as eu !"*


----------



## Corsicum

OUI ! :  _Tu l’as voulu tu l’as eu_
Et peut être pour signifier qu’il faut aller jusqu’au bout :
_Quand le vin est tiré il faut le boire_


----------



## lala02

Non mi sembrava francese e infatti è belga!! Per l'altre traduzione che hai scritto. Secondo me non conviene ma non riesco a spiegare perché!!!


----------



## DearPrudence

lala02 said:


> Non mi sembrava francese e infatti è belga!! Per l'altre traduzione che hai scritto. Secondo me non conviene ma non riesco a spiegare perché!!!


Di quale traduzione stai parlando? Sono persa 


Corsicum said:


> Et peut-être pour signifier qu’il faut aller jusqu’au bout :
> *Quand le vin est tiré il faut le boire*


Possiamo aggiungere che questo è molto formale e che non si utilizzerebbe con bambini (o con amici ).


----------



## GIAVENO21

Ciao Sà85,
la soluzione scelta da Corsicum mi piace molto perché mantiene il senso figurato dell'espressione. ciao


----------



## matoupaschat

"Quand le vin est tiré, il faut le boire" significa, secondo me "bisogna finire quello che si è cominciato".

PS. Scusate le cavolate che avevo detto ieri. Ero sfinito.


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, effectivement, merci.
Si le sens est de prendre ses responsabilités on utilise préférentiellement : *« payer les pots cassés »* : Être donné pour responsable et assumer la responsabilité.


----------



## DearPrudence

Par contre, pour moi, l'expression "*payer les pots cassés*" sous-entend qu'une personne a fait une erreur et qu'une autre personne en a subi directement les conséquences, moralement ou financièrement. Pour moi, cela ne conviendrait pas dans le cas d'un enfant à qui l'on a offert un cadeau et qui ne s'en sert pas.
Ex :
_"C'est toi qui as quitté ta copine et maintenant, c'est chez moi qu'elle vient pleurer tous les soirs : ce n'est pas juste, ce n'est pas à moi de *payer les pots cassés*."
_
Enfin bref, tout ça pour dire que dans l'exemple de sà85 au post 3, je ne pense pas que ça marche car il n'y a pas vraiment de "pots cassés" selon moi


----------



## sà85

Wow wow wow!!!
Je ne peux pas vous laisser 24 que tout s’enflamme!!! =)
Personnellement je préfère la solution tu l'as voulu tu l'as eu même si je trouve que on perd le petit côté moqueur que je ressent dans la phrase italienne. Je suis désolée mais je ne peux pas vous donner un contexte exacte, c'est une phrase que j'aime beaucoup en italien et je me trouve souvent à vouloir le dire en français du coup je voulais savoir comment!
en tous cas merci à tous et si quelqu'un à une autre proposition n'hésitez pas.
Sara


----------



## matoupaschat

Un thread sur le sujet vient de s'ouvrir dans la section Solo Italiano.


----------

